# Windows 2003 File & Folder audit software



## hkorema (Apr 2, 2008)

We have a situation where we want to easily track / be alerted when users have moved or deleted files and folders. Many times users will raise a call saying they cannot find a folder or file and they have through miss use moved the folder without realising.

I know we can turn on windows 2003 object auditing but it is very tedious to look through the event log. Can anyone recommend any freeware software or tools that reports on this.


----------



## gman86 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Im assuming your talking about a mapped shared network drive?

What I usually do is ask the user for the file/folder their missing and i do a quick search for that file or folder using the windows search function. Usually its just being moved by accident,(drag and drop) If its been deleted well you can do a quick undelete lots of programs out their covering this topic, Or go to your backups


----------



## hkorema (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep, they are shared drives.

What I'd like to archeive here is all for auditing purposes. Recovering of files/folders is one thing but I also would like to know who does this and when it occured.

Windows server 2003 has this facilities, however it is also resource hungry and so when I start to use these features I downgrade the server's performance from it's primary role.

Thanks.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Everything has its price. If it's worth having the knowledge, then its worth paying for it.


----------



## hkorema (Apr 2, 2008)

That is correct, undeniable. However, there many packages out on the market have added features that aren't required and aren't worth the price.

What do you have?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I haven't needed to do this sort of tracking (yet !!). I just make sure there's lots of different backups and if/when any problem arises, I've found a backup to restore. I have to say this has only ever been an issue once or twice, and we support a number of businesses.


----------

